# Machinist Chest Key - Lock B91H



## worth4154 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am restoring a Union Machinist Chest with a National Lock # B91H.
Unfortunately, it did not come with a key. If I could get a key or the specifications fo the key I would be most appreciative.

The Lock works, I have been able to "pick" it, but a key would complete the project.

Thanks,

Leo


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

You might try a locksmith ? worth a try.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

You are going to have to have a locksmith make you a new key or get another lock, there are many variations on the pins for any given lock type.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Take the lock out of the box and take to a locksmith shop, it should have a number on the back side of the lock telling the locksmith how to cut the key, like most locks they are made to keep you out but once the lock is out it's easy to make the keys for it..put your 8.oo on the counter and pickup your two keys and say thank you , than put a pocket on the bottom side for one of the keys and screw down the key in the pocket hole for safe keeping just in case.. 


Router Forums
Router Forums - View Single Post - Hard to Find

========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Leo

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## worth4154 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my question. I finally made my own key from some old metal stock. It turns out that it is a single cam lock, so it was fairly easy to match the dimensions.
Thanks again, Leo


----------

